# Puppies coming home in March 2011?



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Not in March, but April 8th.


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

*March 3rd!!!!*

Can't believe it but in 5 days we will be bringing home our baby! So excited!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup around March 26th! can't wait! 4 more weeks! WE are getting a female golden..just dont' know which one yet! It will be the 2nd pick out of 5 females. That's the anxious part, not knowing which one!


----------



## austin (Feb 10, 2011)

we are end of May! our new puppy should be born March 27Th! I cannot wait!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Yup around March 26th! can't wait! 4 more weeks! WE are getting a female golden..just dont' know which one yet! It will be the 2nd pick out of 5 females. That's the anxious part, not knowing which one!


 We are getting a male and not sure which one yet either! i am 3rd pick out of 6males. we are going to see them Monday!


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

I am bringing home my Golden baby Luna March 1st!!


----------



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

We are! Our family of 5 is roadtripping tomorrow to meet the puppies and go thru puppy school with the breeder. We can bring our golden boy home after march 8th. The kids think we are all driving back again on Sat 3/12 to bring him home, but I think I'm going to go up alone during the week while they are at school and surprise them. We've been working on a name and I think we have a winner... Rocket!


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

March 19th!


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

either the 13th or the 18th! I honestly cannot wait... it's driving me crazy!!
The litter of 9 (8 girls, 1 boy) was whelped on the 23rd of Jan and we get to choose our baby girl next week (6weeks). How am I supposed to choose? They're all so adorable... :doh:


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

We get first pick of 6 boys, I've been agonizing over making the right choice too!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a question. i am going tommorow to see the puppies i believe i am 3rd on list so i choose from 3 of the 6 puppies is this correct?? she mentioned something about the pups being evaluated at 7 weeks?


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

I pick my boy up on March 20th at 1 pm--can't wait!!


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

I bring home our girl on March 4Name will be either Suzie, Stella, or Scarlett.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

longfellow said:


> I bring home our girl on March 4Name will be either Suzie, Stella, or Scarlett.


 Scarlett!!!!!! Call her Scar for short. Love it


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Scarlett is my favorite but the rest of my family does not agree.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

I think Scarlett is really really cute So is Stella...
I'm thinking of naming my girl Summer, or maybe Libby or Chelsea...


----------



## Top Hat (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Scarlett and she has a sibling named Stella. I love both names! 

Denise
Top Hat Golden Retrievers


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm bringing home my 2 boys "ace" and "deuce" on Thursday the 3rd!!!

I can not wait, the anticipation is killing me


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Flying out to pick the pup up on March 7th.

New Pup Pedigree

Can't wait, hopefully he has the same attitude and traits of his dad.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush is coming home this weekend or early next week- Harborview's Sweeter Than Shine.


----------



## bozo_boy (Feb 28, 2011)

2 o'clock 15th of March 2011 - only two weeks before our new puppy comes home.

The breeder has just posted a link to show us how the puppies are all getting on...........are they always this boisterous?


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just ordered my crate and a couple of toys from Amazon yesterday in anticipation of picking up our puppy on March 20th. It's so much fun to shop, and I have many more toys to buy for this little one! A friend also dropped off a vari-kennel-type crate, so I'll have two--will probably keep that one in the car (I have a Pilot, plenty of room). We've also decided on our puppy's name--Jansun's Without a Doubt, call name Jojo (after Joseph of Egypt --the guy with the "Technicolor Dreamcoat,.").


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

I should say that the theme for the litter is rhyming phrases, thus our "Without a Doubt."


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i ordered my crate off amazon as well. should be here anyday. we go visit puppies again on march 14th they will be 7 weeks. pick up is the 28th. wish it was the 21st when they are ready to go home but i have family coming in, too chaotic


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I found out today going to go visit the pups next Saturday March 12th. hopefully going to pick out the pup or at least narrow it down to a few choices. I'm 2nd pick for female after the breeder picks one for herself. She says she's having a hard time picking the one for herself as it is..so this should be interesting! These next few weeks can't go by quick enough!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i agree im trying to be patient!!! its not working, i cant wait


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Susie, "Osprey's You are my Sunshine"(i think) came home today!


----------



## bozo_boy (Feb 28, 2011)

Paid our new puppy a visit yesterday, now 7 weeks old and boy has he grown from when we saw him at 4 weeks. He comes home next Tuesday and like some of the above posters I need to order him a crate. Going for the large size - 36" (91cm) , also looking into getting a playpen. His name?........well our current favourite is Charlie.


----------



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

We bring Rocket home tomorrow! So excited and a little nervous too...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

enjoy!!! after a few sleepless nites its all worth it


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My system for a cold weather puppy is to sleep in longjohns with boots right by the bed. Not looking forward to this part, but I don't mind either. I like that none of the older dogs will bother to get up, so it can be just Lush and me. Finn is so used to the puppy routine that he will simply turn on his back and stick all four legs in the air without a thought for actually escorting during his sound sleep hours.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

I do remember how exhausted I was the last time--11 years ago! Everyone is picking such great names for their pups. Although we've picked a name for ours--no easy task with 5 voices chiming in--I can't help but feel that I may need to see him before naming him. Best wishes to all on our latest adventure!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jill, which color puppy is Lush do you know? Jenn has all their pictures on FB.
Congratulations


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush is Salmon Girl!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ljilly28--I think I'll be following the same nighttime system as you, except I won't need the boots--snow is all gone here (knock on wood!).


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lush is Salmon Girl!


She is adorable, I saw her "stacked" at 6 week photo. Congratulations.
Is that picture of Maine on FB your 11/12 acres?


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Just brought home Gauge from Firemark Kennels in California.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

What a pretty red head. Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww what a cutie! I can't wait to see the pups this Saturday. They will be 6 weeks old. I'll be sure to post pictures of them :0). Then in 2 weeks we will finally get our lil girl.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Summer's coming home in 2 days! Well specifically 2 nights and 1 day.. I've been counting down the hours to the 12th! :bowl: So excited, and so nervous...


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

We get our girl in a week (around the 18th). She is one of 5 girls born Jan 16th. We are still looking at names. Our current dog is named Rocket. The current suggestions are Sunshine and Lightning (I think Goldie has been ruled out, but I could be wrong).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

15 days to go it cant come quick enough, going to visit though on Monday)))


----------



## maroneyfam5 (Jan 10, 2011)

We brought our Rocket home last Tuesday! He is such a sweet boy. We are settling into our nighttime routine. We go to bed around 10 and he seems to get up every 2.5 or 3 hours to go out. He's doing a good job of going potty and then right back to bed. Boy it's chilly out there in the middle of the night! The first night it rained all night so that was tough for him.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Not in March but beginning of April,yes!.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

OH my he's a cutie!! He's gonna be a handsome boy! 13 more days for me! Still don't know which one yet. My breeder's friends, who also breed goldens, are going to be helping her evaluate. I just wish I knew!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> OH my he's a cutie!! He's gonna be a handsome boy! 13 more days for me! Still don't know which one yet. My breeder's friends, who also breed goldens, are going to be helping her evaluate. I just wish I knew!


 I am in the same boat as you. Not sure which one but have a top 3 picked out. they are being evaluated this week. We are actually getting ready now to visit the puppies today. Cant wait! He comes home March 28th.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We think we have also have it narrowed down, but then again that may change. I would love to take any of them home, they all had great personalities. We visited them Saturday and was a great visit. Wish we could have stayed longer! March 26th is our date and can't wait for it to come! Post pics of the puppies if you can! 
Here's two of the girls faces.. soo cute!


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh mannnnn those two girls have got such sweet lil' faces I couldn't figure out how I was gonna choose Summer from the litter either; they were all SO CUTE. but we had 5th pick of 7 girls so things narrowed down a bit (the first picks were bought by breeders from around the country, plus our breeder kept one of her own). The breeder reccommended this little blondie to us, saying how she was the sweetest little slob of the bunch, the one had wanted to keep for herself but didn't exhibit as much show potential as others. Well, things worked out some way and she was ours! We brought her home Saturday and she's just how the breeder described so far and we love her to bits Good luck and I'm sure you'll get the ONE for you


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

well i dont have to wait til the 28th! getting him on monday!!so excited


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

picked up my boys ace and deuce 1.5 weeks ago


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ace and Deuce--great names!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oakleysmommy- LUCKY YOU! I can't wait 12 more days!! It can't go by soon enough!

Ace and Deuce..cute names! 

Anyone got any register name ideas? Call name will be Lily..my breeder is doing a book theme...so far I have these ideas..

Goldridge Gone With The Wind (obviously a classic)
Goldridge Lights Action Lily (it's a cute children's book)
Goldridge Watership Down (one of my fav. books)


----------



## Asha Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

We are bringing home Asha on Monday! My son is so excited to be getting his "first dog", lol! This is my first post, so if I can figure out how to post pics, I will.


----------



## Asha Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, I think I got it. Here's my son and his new puppy, taken a few weeks ago when we went to pick her out and put down our deposit! We've been counting down the days until we bring her home, only 5 more days!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Asha Girl said:


> Ok, I think I got it. Here's my son and his new puppy, taken a few weeks ago when we went to pick her out and put down our deposit! We've been counting down the days until we bring her home, only 5 more days!


Sorry, I don't wee anything. How old is your son?


----------



## Asha Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

He's 4 (will be 5 in May) and has been asking for a dog since he was 2. He doesn't have any human siblings so is very much looking forward to a furry playmate!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

My daughter was 4 when we got our first dog. She loved the puppy training classes.


----------



## Asha Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> My daughter was 4 when we got our first dog. She loved the puppy training classes.


I've been trying to look for classes in our area, so far I only found the ones they do at PetSmart. I'm hoping there are others, maybe my vet can help...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Oakleysmommy- LUCKY YOU! I can't wait 12 more days!! It can't go by soon enough!
> 
> Ace and Deuce..cute names!
> 
> ...


 5 more days!! i was supposed to get him on the 28th due to it being spring break here and my kids will want me to go, go, go and drive them all over town!! but took my hubby to see the puppies this past monday and he said we arent waiting another week, hes coming home monday i will post pics of him!!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Asha Girl said:


> I've been trying to look for classes in our area, so far I only found the ones they do at PetSmart. I'm hoping there are others, maybe my vet can help...


We actually did the petsmart training with our current dog. It was not bad, but we did not have any behavior problems to address. I think our particular trainer would have been a good resource if there were problems. I do not know if we lucked out with our trainer or if the quality will be the same elsewhere. But the concepts should be the same. Most of the training is done at home anyway.

Of course it is better if you know the qualifications before hand. That is why we are going with Sirius dog training this time around. Plus Ian Dunbar's method seems perfect for a Golden. We did not know about this for our first dog. We just went with what was closest (not that the Sirius class is that far away). With a 4 year old daughter, proximity to the house was important when classes were being held at night.

Like you said, ask your vet or breeder. Or even post on this forum looking for people that might live in your area.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> 5 more days!! i was supposed to get him on the 28th due to it being spring break here and my kids will want me to go, go, go and drive them all over town!! but took my hubby to see the puppies this past monday and he said we arent waiting another week, hes coming home monday i will post pics of him!!


Very cool. Have you settled on a registered name?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

We have named him Oakley..


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> We have named him Oakley..


Haha, I guess I should have figured that Oakley's Mommy :doh:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

we had so many names in mind. somehow Oakley popped in my mind


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Iwas, but can't, just what i wanted to, a little red head.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*can't wait to see!*



oakleysmommy said:


> 5 more days!! i was supposed to get him on the 28th due to it being spring break here and my kids will want me to go, go, go and drive them all over town!! but took my hubby to see the puppies this past monday and he said we arent waiting another week, hes coming home monday i will post pics of him!!


How exciting! Sounds like your hubby can't wait either! Def. post some pics!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Just talked to the breeder and we get our girl on Friday. We can't wait.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh nice!!! friday post some pictures and i will do the same!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> How exciting! Sounds like your hubby can't wait either! Def. post some pics!


 Hubby is so excited he texts me all day asking if its monday yet. i will def posts pics


----------



## cls1108 (Feb 28, 2011)

*New Puppy*

We are picking up our little girl April 2nd. Excited and ready!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Went shopping and picked up a few more toys for the puppy. Gibbs will have quite a greeting when he arrives home on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

We were supposed to get her today, but we will be getting her tomorrow instead. We got a pet quality little girl from breeding these two dogs (she has nice lines):

Sire: Pedigree: BIS BISS Am CH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NFP (SDHF, OS)
Dam: Pedigree: Ch. Rush Hill's Ruffles Have Ridges

Her half brother looks really great to me and I think her coloring might be similar based on her ear color (but I am no expert):
Pedigree: BIS BISS Am Can GrCH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff SDHF


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Mavrk- I bet that puppy is going to be so pretty! Congrats!! I have 8 more days to go! I wish it was this weekend!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Mavrk- I bet that puppy is going to be so pretty! Congrats!! I have 8 more days to go! I wish it was this weekend!


I know what you mean. It feels like it has been forever. I hear goldens are addicting. We already have a 4 year old mix-breed, and here I am thinking that I might get a boy from this breeder in a few years if we get a bigger place. Don't tell my wife I said that :uhoh:

Edit: Here is a picture I got today. If they really turn the color of the ear like people say, then she will be a beautiful gold:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

adorable! Love those puppy stacking photos! I would def. say she will be a beautiful dog! great color! Also just found out from my breeder that is narrowed down (more than likely) to the red and black collar. She still has someone Wed. so we will confirm it then but that's the way that's it's leaning.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Good luck with everyone's pups this month! I'm sure everyone is super excited! Mine will be born this month!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mavrk--she is beautiful!!! Rainheart, you must be so excited! Best wishes to everyone! We bring Gibbs home tomorrow...!


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the puppy photo. The lines are very impressive and produce one of the most beautiful goldens I have ever seen. You should be excited to have your little girl come home. If you can, please share more photos. We are waiting to see if we will be getting one of her sisters.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Our Treasure of Gold said:


> Thank you for sharing the puppy photo. The lines are very impressive and produce one of the most beautiful goldens I have ever seen. You should be excited to have your little girl come home. If you can, please share more photos. We are waiting to see if we will be getting one of her sisters.


If you get one of her sisters that would be cool. If you get any Rush Hill puppy, I am sure you will be happy with it. Where in California are you?
I posted photos in a separate thread, but I'll try to put them here too:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/94705-meet-sunshine.html


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

We are an hour East of SF, in East Bay. Where about are you located?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

she is beautiful!!!!! perfection


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Our Treasure of Gold said:


> We are an hour East of SF, in East Bay. Where about are you located?


We are near San Jose. I seem to remember her saying one might be going to that area. Funny that we are both on this forum. Do you have any other dogs?

Oakleysmommy: Thank you for the compliment. We love her already.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

lots of spoiling will be going on this week when we finally get the pups does anyone know how to post pics?? if anyone knows you can send me a private message when you have the time..thank you


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I was using photobucket and linking to there. But I just found out there is a gallery on this forum and that makes it really easy. Just go here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/

Click upload (on the top).
Choose your file and a category, then upload it.
There will be a link that says *Direct Link Code:*
Copy what is in there and paste it directly in the message (no need to click the picture button or anything).
You can also see all your images in the gallery by clicking "My Stuff" in the gallery


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

San Jose, I grew up there. We are 1:15 from Berryessa Area. 
About 20 miles from Livermore. We stilll go to San Jose quite a bit. 
Did you go to the Pet Expo at the fair grounds? I just happen to stumble across
this forum and saw that you were getting a puppy from the same litter. Pretty Cool!
We are unsure where all the puppies are going. Are there other people on this forum that are getting one of these puppies? Seems like there is a discussion of the red and black ribbon puppy, but wasn't sure if they are referring to this litter.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't see the Pet Expo. I know there was another litter being born a little later than ours that was being housed at the breeder's friend's house. Hope you get one of her sisters. Then maybe we can meet up sometime and have a playdate. We are actually a little north of San Jose. Are you getting a show puppy or pet puppy?


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you see the other pictures I posted on my "Meet Sunshine" post? I posted a couple more of the sisters.


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you, I was able to find them in the gallery and on your photo bucket. Very much appreciated. We can definitely bring her down for a play date if we are fortunate to get one. I think it's great if siblings get to see each other. We are wanting a show girl. We have 2 Golden family pets now. Both are seniors. Did you have your girl flown into San Jose or SF?


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Our Treasure of Gold said:


> Thank you, I was able to find them in the gallery and on your photo bucket. Very much appreciated. We can definitely bring her down for a play date if we are fortunate to get one. I think it's great if siblings get to see each other. We are wanting a show girl. We have 2 Golden family pets now. Both are seniors. Did you have your girl flown into San Jose or SF?


San Jose. It is only about 10 or 15 minutes to SJC from our house. Plus SFO is a big airport and I like the smaller airports for cargo. I think Oakland would work for you, right?

I am not enjoying the housetraining in the rain. She is worth it though. Plus, she doesn't mind the rain at all.


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like she is a sweety with a great disposition. It's very windy up here tonight. I can't imagine having to take a puppy out into the cold. 

I think Alaska goes to Oakland. That would definitely be alot easier. It's about a 45 minute drive for us. If not, we are very familiar with the San Jose Airport. 

I bet your daughter's are excited to have her home. My two are older now, 1st and 2nd year out of high school. They have grown up with our 2 goldens. It's nice to watch the bond over the years. 

This one is for me and my husband to enjoy; although, the kids are still home and will get to help raise her.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> I was using photobucket and linking to there. But I just found out there is a gallery on this forum and that makes it really easy. Just go here:
> Golden Retriever Photos
> 
> Click upload (on the top).
> ...


 thank you so much!!!and have fun today with your new puppy, i get my little guy tomm


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> thank you so much!!!and have fun today with your new puppy, i get my little guy tomm


No problem. Anything to see more pictures of puppies  Now you have no excuse not to post a picture when you get him tomorrow (other than the difficulty getting them to stay still for a good photo).


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Our Treasure of Gold said:


> Sounds like she is a sweety with a great disposition. It's very windy up here tonight. I can't imagine having to take a puppy out into the cold.
> 
> I think Alaska goes to Oakland. That would definitely be alot easier. It's about a 45 minute drive for us. If not, we are very familiar with the San Jose Airport.
> 
> ...


Our kids are 3 and 8. It takes about 20-30 mintutes after the plane lands to get the dog over to the cargo pickup. We didn't know, so we got there a couple minutes early and had to wait about 25 minutes past the time the plane landed.


----------



## GottaLoveEm (Mar 20, 2011)

I am bringing mine home on March 26th. I am beyond excited.


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

Your kids are the perfect ages, Mine were about 9 and 7 went we got our first Golden. I came across one of the photos last night. Now my oldest is turning 21. I just love watching the bond between them. 

Good to know the turn around time at the airport. 

How did the first night go with Sunshine?


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

GottaLoveEm said:


> I am bringing mine home on March 26th. I am beyond excited.


Congratulations!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Our Treasure of Gold said:


> How did the first night go with Sunshine?


We had her in the crate next to the bed. She whined a few times but went back to sleep after I put my fingers in the cage (or she just heard me touch the crate). She was able to hold her potty all night (about 8 hours). I didn't sleep well though because I kept wondering if she was going to wake up 

Luckily the rain let up today, so housetraining was more pleasurable. She even explored the back yard a bit off leash. I am amazed at how easy the mud just wipes right off her coat. I thought for sure I would have to at least rinse it off. But a towel is all that has been needed (for now).


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

That's great! Glad to hear her first night went pretty well.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Gibbs is home! I hope my daughter emails me today the photos she took so that I can post them. He is so adorable, and loves to snuggle. Doesn't love the crate, but did manage to sleep for a few hours at a time last night, then took him out when he started crying again (but waited for a silent moment) and he went right away. Good boy!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

well we got our boy yesterday!!!! hes gorgeous..he was picked top pick by the evaluator as a show dog too! only problem is his right testicle has not dropped and if it never does she cant show him, if it does which is by 6 months we will show him)) i will post pics very soon this week!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

neo2000 said:


> Gibbs is home! I hope my daughter emails me today the photos she took so that I can post them. He is so adorable, and loves to snuggle. Doesn't love the crate, but did manage to sleep for a few hours at a time last night, then took him out when he started crying again (but waited for a silent moment) and he went right away. Good boy!


Congratulations. Did you get the pics yet?



oakleysmommy said:


> well we got our boy yesterday!!!! hes gorgeous..he was picked top pick by the evaluator as a show dog too! only problem is his right testicle has not dropped and if it never does she cant show him, if it does which is by 6 months we will show him)) i will post pics very soon this week!


Glad to hear Oakley is finally home. Can't wait to see pictures. Who are his parents?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> Congratulations. Did you get the pics yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear Oakley is finally home. Can't wait to see pictures. Who are his parents?


 His parents are Sire:Magiks Southerners Captain "Jack" Dam:Omni"s Jet Set "Delta" we are so happy hes home as well and i will get pics up!!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> His parents are Sire:Magiks Southerners Captain "Jack" Dam:Omni"s Jet Set "Delta" we are so happy hes home as well and i will get pics up!!


Nice looking parents. I especially like the father. I saw the puppies on their website. Which one is yours? They are so cute.
Omni Goldens - Golden Retrievers - Sarasota, Florida


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> Nice looking parents. I especially like the father. I saw the puppies on their website. Which one is yours? They are so cute.
> Omni Goldens - Golden Retrievers - Sarasota, Florida


 yes dad is handsome! im going to get a chance to meet him in a few weeks the light green boy is mine


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Ooh the light green boy is adorable. Glad to see you are enjoying having him home! I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, he has a great smile. Hope all goes well.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see pics of everyone's pups! I bet they are just adorable! I will be crossing my fingers for you for that darn testicle! 
I have 4 more days! Time can't go by quick enough!


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

I've had Sammie a week now... She was good up till today, where she peed under the dining room table..  I gotta keep a better eye on her.. I thought she was sleeping!


----------



## mckenzsh (Mar 22, 2011)

*Sadie's Mum*

We did on March 18th, our Goldendoodle just passed away too young, I wondered if I could love a pup as much as I loved her...getting Sadie has been exactly what we needed though! SO SMART these dogs are, and SO SWEET!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks everyone, he is so handsome!! pics will be put up tomm...


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

mckenzsh said:


> We did on March 18th, our Goldendoodle just passed away too young, I wondered if I could love a pup as much as I loved her...getting Sadie has been exactly what we needed though! SO SMART these dogs are, and SO SWEET!!


They are little bundles of joy. Congrats.


----------



## SparrowWatcher (Mar 6, 2011)

We got our 2 girls yesterday! They are such a joy. 36 hours and I already know why they call them velcro dogs.  We love it!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

So cute. I like that picture.


----------



## Jenn (: (Jan 23, 2011)

That is such a cute photo... your two girls are soooo gorgeous!

How do you attach photos? Everytime I try it says I'm missing some security token or something, and that I need to contact the administrator?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Adorable! I couldn't imagine two at one time! Congrats!


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't post photos either! Help!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

they are gorgeous!!! how do you handle 2??  im posting my pics today at some point!


----------



## Rodod (Mar 14, 2011)

*Bringing home puppy*

I just brought my golden home last Friday- It was so warm out and it was so nice to bring him out to potty, NOw it's freezing rain and cold, so I tried to do it with a leash,,,, but since I didn't start out that way, he does not understand...what should I do? keep with the leash or Not...any suggestions would be appreciated
Thanks! from Rose and Levi


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

goldenshadow said:


> I can't post photos either! Help!


I posted this here a couple of pages back to help with posting pictures. Hope it helps:

Picture Posting


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh they are adorable!!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Gibbs' first day home*

I think there should be pictures here, if I'm doing this correctly! Jansun's Without a Doubt "Gibbs" is now 8-1/2 weeks old. He came home this past Sunday. He is just an absolute fluffball and we all love him! He has adjusted to the crate, went to work with me yesterday, saw the vet today, and so far has met at least 30 people!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

OK, no pictures. No sure why...I followed Mavrk's directions, or so I thought. BUT, I notice that in the upper right corner of my post you can click on the # by Images and see them...


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

neo2000 said:


> OK, no pictures. No sure why...I followed Mavrk's directions, or so I thought. BUT, I notice that in the upper right corner of my post you can click on the # by Images and see them...


I clicked. HOLY CUTE PUPPY! He is just adorable.


----------



## SparrowWatcher (Mar 6, 2011)

Having 2 at the same time is a little more of a handful. Thankfully I'm a stay at home mom so I'm home all day to be let them potty and smother them in kisses. Night time will definitely be better when their bladders get a little bigger.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow.. so cute... here you go btw:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mavrk, you are my hero! I'll try again when I have a few moments of peace...whenever that happens! Thank you all for commenting on him. He also has a lovely personality. Very calm, happy, adaptable and friendly. Can't ask for more. PS--can you tell my husband loves him?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Such a he is just so handsome & cute! Gotta love those goldens! Congrats!


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

SparrowWatcher, your puppies are so cute! 28 years ago we got our first goldens--a brother and sister. They were SO MUCH WORK!!, but they were so worth it. I don't know that would do it again, but it was good to have the experience. Enjoy!
On another note, Gibbs actually SLEPT THROUGH THE NIGHT and WENT TO THE DOOR AND CRIED TO GO OUT!! May both continue...


----------



## 4ster (Mar 24, 2011)

*New puppy*

Hi,
I am a new member to the forum. We just picked up our new puppy on March 16th. My kids named him Hunter.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw your post on the January puppies. Once again, welcome and we would love to see pictures


----------



## KWMTrumpet (Mar 24, 2011)

We did. We had to be aware of the Ides of March, the 15th.


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

We are getting a little show girl this week end. Photos of mom and dad are incredible. Nice lines.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Our Treasure of Gold said:


> We are getting a little show girl this week end. Photos of mom and dad are incredible. Nice lines.


Did you end up getting one of Sunshine's sisters? Do you know the color of her collar? I only have 2 pictures of her mother. One at 10 months and another at 21 months. I can't believe the change in coat color. Sunshine has a coat coloring similar to her 10 month old picture but not so defined.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Still trying to get a good picture. I think I need to have someone hold her  Here is one that is not too bad:










Her jumping up to get the camera makes it difficult and I need to make some saturation adjustments:


----------



## bethshea (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes! I am bringing home Humphrey March 31st!!!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

bethshea said:


> Yes! I am bringing home Humphrey March 31st!!!


Great! Only 1 more week to go.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mavrk, she is adorable! Love the curly ears!!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

neo2000 said:


> Mavrk, she is adorable! Love the curly ears!!


Thank you. Yeah the curls are cute. I wonder if she will still have them as an adult.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pictures of Oakley are under the Golden Retriever puppies forum. i couldnt post tthe pictures under this thread..


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

I saw them! Oakley is adorable!! Love that button nose!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He looks adorable! Hope he's doing well! Can't wait to get mine tomorrow! Now it's turn into we are getting white collar girl. She was on my list from the beginning. I guess she "blossomed". Red girl is nice looking but they said her body is a bit short, but would make a good performance dog. She already knows how to retrieve. We go to get our tomorrow at 1!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> He looks adorable! Hope he's doing well! Can't wait to get mine tomorrow! Now it's turn into we are getting white collar girl. She was on my list from the beginning. I guess she "blossomed". Red girl is nice looking but they said her body is a bit short, but would make a good performance dog. She already knows how to retrieve. We go to get our tomorrow at 1!


 Hes doing very well...hes only had a few mistakes in the house and trust me i take him out every half hour but he drinks so much water. i have his crate set up but me being a softy he has been sleeping w me on the sofa. and he will bark when he has to go outside.. pretty smart!! i have to start giving him time in his crate more. so excited for you you are getting your puppy tomm!! enjoy her and congrats!! post some pics


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Introducing Lilly!!*

 We finally got home yesterday from picking up Lilly at the breeders at 2:00 then going over to my parents house to meet all the grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins. She is the best dog. She is very confident and even if unsure of something she doesn'thesitate to check it out. She is getting along fabulously with my other 2 dogs,Charlie the boxer and Sanford the jack russell. I think they will just have so much fun together. 

Here's some pics: There will be more in the future! We are so glad to have her home.:bowl:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!! just adorable...she and Oakley look very similar...hope she is doing really well. and your first nite went ok. enjoy her!!! i cant leave my little guy alone


----------



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> i am on March 27th


Todays the day!


----------



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> We finally got home yesterday from picking up Lilly at the breeders at 2:00 then going over to my parents house to meet all the grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins. She is the best dog. She is very confident and even if unsure of something she doesn'thesitate to check it out. She is getting along fabulously with my other 2 dogs,Charlie the boxer and Sanford the jack russell. I think they will just have so much fun together.
> 
> Here's some pics: There will be more in the future! We are so glad to have her home.:bowl:


Oh woops, apparently yesterday was the day :doh: She's gorgeous!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Eddie Walker said:


> Todays the day!


 actually got him this past monday


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't go wrong with goldens! they are so cute! First night went ok, she went to bed with just a little fussing but when she woke up at 2 or 3 (can't remember) this morning was harder. She didn't want to go back to sleep and she makes noises I've never heard out of a dog before! lol. Hopefully she gets better in the the next few days! We are just smitten with her though!:smooch:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats great!!! shes precious.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on Lilly. She is adorable. I am sure your kids will have loads of fun with her.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Eddie, if the puppy grows up to be anything like her mummy I'll be delighted. Mummy dog has a lovely temperament, a lovely calm dog that seems to adore being stoked and petted. From what I've seen so far her owner is very caring about her dogs and the puppies. I wouldn't be buying a puppy from her if I didn't feel confident that she is a responsible breeder and had her dogs best interests at heart. But please feel free to follow our journal which I want to start once Molly comes home (I'll give you a link once I've started it). It will be a nice way of documenting and recording our first year together.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Our girl is 12 days old!


----------



## Our Treasure of Gold (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello....Sunshine's photos are cute. We are still waiting for ours. She was supposed to be shipped out last Saturday, but the breeder had a competition to attend to, so we are trying again for this Sunday. Part of the delay is that we are getting a show girl and extra time was needed for evaluating her. Apparently this one has a wild personality. This is the one with the blue collar.

How are things coming along with your girl?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilly is dong great. She has blended so well into our family. My daughter just loves her! She is doing pretty good with housebreaking, actually went to the door the other day! Still having accidents. She sure pees alot when she's awake and playing! Here's some new pics to enjoy!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

awwwe shes gorgeous!!! i know all about the peeing too much! i believe its anxiety! Oakley was drinking every few mins and peeing all the time! i would bring him out and as soon as i brought him in he would pee again!! give it another week or 2 you will see a huge difference in the water intake and peeing so very often!! congrats!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There were 2 posts about Goldens Born in March 2011. I moved both down here and merged them together.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> There were 2 posts about Goldens Born in March 2011. I moved both down here and merged them together.


I might be mistaken but it appears that our thread about March 2011 puppies born has been merged with puppies coming home in March 2011.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Molly's Mum said:


> I might be mistaken but it appears that our thread about March 2011 puppies born has been merged with puppies coming home in March 2011.


You are correct. Sorry about this. Unforunately I do not see a way to unmerge this so I will rename this one and probably have to start new thread for Goldens born in March 2011. If possible I will see if I can move each post into that new post.


----------

